# possible Cheaters on Lanier- Basket found



## shakeyhead14 (Mar 11, 2011)

My dad was at hammonds this morning and there were a couple of people talking about a basket found hidden up one of the rivers on Lanier. they said that a guy that works at a marine dealership found a basket up one of the rivers with three 5lb class largemouths in it hidden under some dead grass. He let the fish out and took a picture of it on his cell phone. My Dad saw the picture while there I think he said one of the guys at hammonds had the pic on his cell phone now. I just wanted to know if anyone else had heard of this? Who ever was going to attempt to rob people of there entry fees is a scumbag and should be prosecuted.


----------



## Big Texun (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish they would've somehow marked those fish... and alerted all Lanier tournament directors to be on the lookout for "the mark."

Could've caught 'em. Now, they'll just hang another basket somewhere.


----------



## Buckhustler (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow... that's ridiculous. Stealing, cheating and lying all in one "basket".


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 11, 2011)

Big Texun said:


> I wish they would've somehow marked those fish... and alerted all Lanier tournament directors to be on the lookout for "the mark."
> 
> Could've caught 'em. Now, they'll just hang another basket somewhere.



Thats a great idea.  They could have also just put a hidden camera on the spot and then waited for them to take them.  God knows what Tourney it was for though?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just the reason I quit fishing "Wildcat" tournaments years ago. They are no better than a bank robber.


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Mar 11, 2011)

Big Texun said:


> I wish they would've somehow marked those fish... and alerted all Lanier tournament directors to be on the lookout for "the mark."
> 
> Could've caught 'em. Now, they'll just hang another basket somewhere.



I agree. I only posted this after the 5th call I got about it today in less than 2 hours. With the fish being turned loose any hope of busting them is gone.


----------



## decoyed (Mar 11, 2011)

about the dumbest way the situation could have been handled.


----------



## NoOne (Mar 11, 2011)

Any time money is involved you're going to have cheaters, especially in those pot tournaments where no polygraph is involved. I use to find those boxes they haul chickens in all the time in the back of pockets on Lanier.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Mar 11, 2011)

Talk about low. I agree that there could have been a little better plan of action put into place. What can you do, you know they'll be back doing the same thing.


----------



## freebird (Mar 11, 2011)

Would be funny if the fish were replaced with 5 brim


----------



## 5BASSLIMIT (Mar 11, 2011)

Next time all you have to do is raise the dorsal fin , HOLE PUNCH it at the base between the spines and you will not notice it. Then at weigh-in time check the dorsalfin for a perfect hole. Whala BUSTED !!!!!!! Take photos while hole punching for proof.


----------



## Rippa Lip (Mar 11, 2011)

@freebird.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! love it )


----------



## Sharky (Mar 11, 2011)

*Lanier Pot T's*



Lukikus2 said:


> Just the reason I quit fishing "Wildcat" tournaments years ago. They are no better than a bank robber.



X2. The last one I fished was when the guy in front of me weighted 5 dead fish and the T director counted them and they won the tournament....This guy also happened to be a sponsor.

I also fished the Spondivits "Cast for Cash" tournament where the guys had never fished Lanier before but had a "map" from a "friend" that helped them put 5 largemouths in the boat that weighed over 22 lbs I believe...

After these two incidents, I have decided that tournament fishing is not for me.


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 11, 2011)

Big Texun said:


> I wish they would've somehow marked those fish... and alerted all Lanier tournament directors to be on the lookout for "the mark."
> 
> Could've caught 'em. Now, they'll just hang another basket somewhere.



I was thinking the exact same thing.  Maybe split the right pectoral fin of each fish.  You couldn't see it unless you were looking for it.


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 11, 2011)

5BASSLIMIT said:


> Next time all you have to do is raise the dorsal fin , HOLE PUNCH it at the base between the spines and you will not notice it. Then at weigh-in time check the dorsalfin for a perfect hole. Whala BUSTED !!!!!!! Take photos while hole punching for proof.



That would work!


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 11, 2011)

freebird said:


> Would be funny if the fish were replaced with 5 brim



Or maybe just a note that says "you've been photographed from a trail cam, show up to tourneys at your own risk"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2011)

Shoulda took em home cleaned em, fried em up, put the heads, scales, and guts in one ziplock bag, the bones in another, with a thank you note sayin` how delicious they were, and put those back in the basket.


----------



## doodleflop (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmmm all I could of thought if I found em was hey easy supper for me


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Nothing makes me more disgusted...

I wouldn't have taken them outta the basket. Call the DNR or someone else who can watch the spot and put an end to the LOOSERS tourney career.


----------



## Noodle (Mar 11, 2011)

Wasnt there a FLW or one biggie like it where they let the guy weigh in the marked fish and then busted him in front of everyone?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 11, 2011)

Noodle said:


> Wasnt there a FLW or one biggie like it where they let the guy weigh in the marked fish and then busted him in front of everyone?



Not sure but that happened on Allatoona also. Police escorted the guy from the ramp, for a good reason...


----------



## porkbelly (Mar 11, 2011)

When there's money involved your gonna have cheaters. The one and only tourney I fished was won by cheaters. Everyone new it but the guy running the event did not say anything to them. It was the last one I ever entered. I love to fish and don't need to be associated with that kind of people. I hate liars,cheaters and thieves and will avoid them at all cost. Money makes people do weird things just to get it. I prefer working for it and fishing for the fun of it. Nothing about fishing is worth getting upset as I was about those two cheaters that won that tourney. They had the fish they had hid out as well and they were in poor shape with dead ones. Certainly not fish that were caught the day we fished. I believe in time those type people get what they deserve.


----------



## jafacman (Mar 12, 2011)

It aint just in Bass fishing.
Without mentioning names. One of the fella's that does the Blackshear  crappie report sometimes for Gon, was caught weighing dead fish at a Slabfest Event on that same lake a year and a half ago. He was the Tournament director and he gave himself the win. Still, to this day, I don't understand why?  And still he writes the report sometimes? Go figure... I have no respect or tolerance for this kind of person!


----------



## fburris (Mar 12, 2011)

fishingaddict said:


> or maybe just a note that says "you've been photographed from a trail cam, show up to tourneys at your own risk"



x2...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sharky said:


> X2. The last one I fished was when the guy in front of me weighted 5 dead fish and the T director counted them and they won the tournament....This guy also happened to be a sponsor.
> 
> I also fished the Spondivits "Cast for Cash" tournament where the guys had never fished Lanier before but had a "map" from a "friend" that helped them put 5 largemouths in the boat that weighed over 22 lbs I believe...
> 
> After these two incidents, I have decided that tournament fishing is not for me.



I'm not down playing tournaments. A good "club" tournament or a professional style tournament I will jump on in a heart beat. It's the "open to public" tournaments where you have no idea the caliber of people you are fishing with is the one's I stay away from.
I use to fish a "wild cat" tournament a guy in a 100+ mph allison took it every time. He would walk away from everyone at the blast off, not to be seen until weigh-in. He was caught 2 years later caging fish up a creek 30 miles down river. And you don't get your money back.


----------



## jroz (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 12, 2011)

Buddy sent me a text with a pic of the basket. Shame we have to worry about things like this. I would of just call DNR to catch them.


----------



## alwayscrankinxlc (Mar 12, 2011)

Its sad what people will do, I wish those guys couldve been caught!


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 12, 2011)

Rippa Lip said:


> @freebird.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! love it )



Or a Carp?


----------



## darkstan (Mar 12, 2011)

All the more reason to polygraph the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place finishers of tournaments. Fund the test from the entry fees paid by all contestants. And while we are at it; how about drug testing them also. Pee in a cup test can be done in a matter of minutes. Cheating by fellow fishermen is why I quit fishing for cash a long time ago HERE on West Point Lake.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Mar 12, 2011)

darkstan said:


> All the more reason to polygraph the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place finishers of tournaments. Fund the test from the entry fees paid by all contestants. And while we are at it; how about drug testing them also. Pee in a cup test can be done in a matter of minutes. Cheating by fellow fishermen is why I quit fishing for cash a long time ago HERE on West Point Lake.



anyone can pass a poly. A dude named Robby Rose, in Texas passed them for years until they actually caught him with a 1lb lead weight stuffed inside a 9lb fish last year


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 12, 2011)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> anyone can pass a poly. A dude named Robby Rose, in Texas passed them for years until they actually caught him with a 1lb lead weight stuffed inside a 9lb fish last year



Sometimes the "poly test" isn't a real polygraph test either.  It takes a long time to do a full one, and is very expensive.


----------



## Ares_83x (Mar 12, 2011)

Cheaters Take Notice....If I catch you cheating you better hope your boat is faster than mine and all of my friends....


----------



## Webbslinger (Mar 12, 2011)

Man that stinks for someone to do this. Wish they were caught placing fish in the livewell...


----------



## jerseycat9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive never been a tourny fisherman but I have kept some fish in my basket off my dock overnight for cleaning and they are almost always beat up and stressed looking. Isnt there some guidelines  as to the condition of fish being weighed which may make the ineligible?


----------



## Son (Mar 12, 2011)

Makes one wonder, how many of those cheater baskets are in our waters? I've never fished a tournament like those we see these days. Personally, I think the host of or anyone connected to a tournament shouldn't compete.
I wont compete in our local panfish tournaments because I'm the local outdoor writer. Some would see my competing as not being fair, even though it would be.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Son said:


> Makes one wonder, how many of those cheater baskets are in our waters? I've never fished a tournament like those we see these days. Personally, I think the host of or anyone connected to a tournament shouldn't compete.
> I wont compete in our local panfish tournaments because I'm the local outdoor writer. Some would see my competing as not being fair, even though it would be.


I found one before, it was attached to a 2 liter and in 4 feet of water. I think people dont find them because they mistake them for cat fish jugs.
I thought about listing it on ebay, Its a professional custom Aluminum cheating basket Thats how I would list it.  I wonder if I would get a bidder


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 15, 2011)

darkstan said:


> All the more reason to polygraph the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place finishers of tournaments. Fund the test from the entry fees paid by all contestants. And while we are at it; how about drug testing them also.



What kinds of drugs would you test for?

Is there some drug out there that helps folks catch more fish?

If there is, what is it and where can I get some?


----------



## bolt5311 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's just a shame that we have to worry about this.  I'm not a tournament fisherman, but it just makes me cringe at the thought of it.  I hope they feel good about themselves when they win.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Mar 15, 2011)

Sometimes I get dissapointed in my fellow fisherman for there crazy actions and total disrespect on the water. This is one of those times.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2011)

sinclair1 said:


> I found one before, it was attached to a 2 liter and in 4 feet of water. I think people dont find them because they mistake them for cat fish jugs.
> I thought about listing it on ebay, Its a professional custom Aluminum cheating basket Thats how I would list it.  I wonder if I would get a bidder



I'll start at $40.00.


----------



## Pat Cella (Mar 15, 2011)

Noodle said:


> Wasnt there a FLW or one biggie like it where they let the guy weigh in the marked fish and then busted him in front of everyone?



Here is a link to what may be the one you were talking about.  It was here near Shreveport on the Red River.

http://www.fishingbuddy.com/cheater_caught_in_bass_tourny


Last year there was a basket found like that on Cross Lake where there is a Thursday night tournament that averages between 80 and 100 teams.  The fish were taken out and It ended up all over the internet, so everyone assumed that the guys wouldn't get caught.

Well a couple of weeks later two guys weighed in some good fish that were raw all around their mouth and tail and there was a surprise polygraph.

These guys had the weight to win, but when they heard about the polygraph they didn't say anything to anyone, they just got in their truck and left.

There were no charges filed, but these two will never fish another tournament in this area.


----------



## Bulldogmills (Mar 15, 2011)

Ares_83x said:


> Cheaters Take Notice....If I catch you cheating you better hope your boat is faster than mine and all of my friends....



Agreed!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 15, 2011)

Wouldn't it be pretty suspicious if someone showed up at a Lanier weigh-in with 3 5lb largemouth to begin with?


----------



## ETK (Mar 15, 2011)

Ya'll come on over to The Ga. Slabmasters Tournament Trail and crappie fish with honest folks. If any of us caught someone cheating us out of our money and our hard earned efforts they would be totin a butt whoopin!


----------



## bigbass07 (Mar 15, 2011)

sad but true there are some out there that will go that far. the ones that are a little sketchy are the ones who can win/ blow out local pot tments and then fish bigger tmnets a few days later (that give polygraphs) and not do so good. you figure if they win 300-400 each tment thats more than they make at a real job. they will get what comes to them


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 15, 2011)

So, how does anyone know the basket did not break away from someones dock? Looks pretty old. You think for sure the rope was new too?

 And as far as a sack of LM on Lanier, why not?


----------



## crokseti (Mar 15, 2011)

I found one up little river when the water was down during the drought. It was tied to a down tree with a nice thick nylon rope. There was 1 bass in it so I turned it loose, harvested the rope, and threw the basket up on the bank.


----------



## riprap (Mar 15, 2011)

crokseti said:


> I found one up little river when the water was down during the drought. It was tied to a down tree with a nice thick nylon rope. There was 1 bass in it so I turned it loose, harvested the rope, and threw the basket up on the bank.



You stole someones fish.


----------



## dphillipx (Mar 15, 2011)

disgusting......was thinking about starting to fish tournaments this year, but im not sure that i wont to get involved with ppl like this, ill stick to fun fishing...no tournaments for me, thanks for posting this


----------



## RangerJ (Mar 15, 2011)

5BASSLIMIT said:


> Next time all you have to do is raise the dorsal fin , HOLE PUNCH it at the base between the spines and you will not notice it. Then at weigh-in time check the dorsalfin for a perfect hole. Whala BUSTED !!!!!!! Take photos while hole punching for proof.



I think the Hole Punch process was used at Allatoona a few years back to catch a Father and Son who had a basket under a dock.Best I remember they were prosecuted.This happened in Cherokee County.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 16, 2011)

RangerJ said:


> I think the Hole Punch process was used at Allatoona a few years back to catch a Father and Son who had a basket under a dock.Best I remember they were prosecuted.This happened in Cherokee County.



 They were caught and made public. But there was a technicality that kept them from prosecution.

 They certainly would not have been caught with an announcement like this thread. And, as far as the foundation of this thread, there appears to be more speculation and hearsay than fact.


----------



## RangerJ (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks mtr3333,I couldn't remember all the details.


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Mar 16, 2011)

mtr3333 said:


> They were caught and made public. But there was a technicality that kept them from prosecution.
> 
> They certainly would not have been caught with an announcement like this thread. And, as far as the foundation of this thread, there appears to be more speculation and hearsay than fact.





 I hear u buddy First of all the word was already out around Lanier I posted this after just about every one and there brother knew so as far as the "announcement" comment goes I was letting people in on it that dont live around Lanier. As far as hearsay and fact goes.... FACT- a basket was found hidden under dead grass up the river with three 5lb class largemouths in it. and as far as speculation goes it says in the title "possible cheaters".  Look it at how ever you want to ,but where I come from thats shady.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Billy Boothe said:


> I hear u buddy First of all the word was already out around Lanier I posted this after just about every one and there brother knew so as far as the "announcement" comment goes I was letting people in on it that dont live around Lanier. As far as hearsay and fact goes.... FACT- a basket was found hidden under dead grass up the river with three 5lb class largemouths in it. and as far as speculation goes it says in the title "possible cheaters".  Look it at how ever you want to ,but where I come from thats shady.


 I posted a thread about the one I found as possible cheaters because it was empty, If it had fish in it I would have said rotten cheaters. I think you were being nice  I dont know anyone who keeps pet bass in a basket on their dock, They load the basket until they are done and move to the filet table, and they would have some dinks in there too.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 16, 2011)

Billy Boothe said:


> I hear u buddy First of all the word was already out around Lanier I posted this after just about every one and there brother knew so as far as the "announcement" comment goes I was letting people in on it that dont live around Lanier. As far as hearsay and fact goes.... FACT- a basket was found hidden under dead grass up the river with three 5lb class largemouths in it. and as far as speculation goes it says in the title "possible cheaters".  Look it at how ever you want to ,but where I come from thats shady.



You did it right by letting everyone else know


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2011)

Billy Boothe said:


> I hear u buddy First of all the word was already out around Lanier I posted this after just about every one and there brother knew so as far as the "announcement" comment goes I was letting people in on it that dont live around Lanier. As far as hearsay and fact goes.... FACT- a basket was found hidden under dead grass up the river with three 5lb class largemouths in it. and as far as speculation goes it says in the title "possible cheaters".  Look it at how ever you want to ,but where I come from thats shady.



 Agreed! That is shady. But, my point was getting facts straight and not alerting "possible cheaters".

 I know you mean well. But when the word gets out, the cheaters will get smarter rather than get caught. I'd rather see them caught. If the "possible cheaters" are from out of town, why tell them?

 A few years ago we had suspicions of cheating going on. The inexperienced Tournament Director announced that he had heard there was some cheating going on. Needless to say no one was caught.

 The story just seems suspect to me overall. A boat mechanic finds this hidden under dead grass. How did the mechanic happen upon the same spot and find something hidden? Why, other than being stupid enough to cheat, would the "possible cheater" hide this in a place to be found?

 Second, we have a picture of a basket in someones garage. We have no picture of any fish in any basket.

 There also is no proof any law was broken by a cheater. There is more to indicate that someone is in possession of a stolen basket than anything else.

 I understand your desire for fair tournaments and catching cheaters. I hope you understand that they will duck your punch if you telegraph when it's coming.

 The best way, IMO, is too let them be overconfident and let them quietly slip into the trap. It burns me up that these crooks will parade around like they have done something.

 I hope you are part of catching some cheater. Two were caught and got off the legal hook here. They did get a reputation but should have gotten more. You have to be very careful how you go about getting these guys.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2011)

sinclair1 said:


> I posted a thread about the one I found as possible cheaters because it was empty, If it had fish in it I would have said rotten cheaters. I think you were being nice  I dont know anyone who keeps pet bass in a basket on their dock, They load the basket until they are done and move to the filet table, and they would have some dinks in there too.



 There are some who will keep them for pictures, stock a pond, return them later after the kids see, hang a bait in the mouth for advertising, etc. And there are docks at your favorite lake where they always have fish in them.


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Mar 17, 2011)

mtr3333 said:


> Agreed! That is shady. But, my point was getting facts straight and not alerting "possible cheaters".
> 
> I know you mean well. But when the word gets out, the cheaters will get smarter rather than get caught. I'd rather see them caught. If the "possible cheaters" are from out of town, why tell them?
> 
> ...




I agree man, My point was just that the word was already out here and I knew any and all chance of the the guys getting caught went away when the fish were turned loose and I started getting calls about it.  The Basket was not in sight it was hidden under dead grass, weeds brush etc. I knew the dealership where the guy worked/ his name but didnt post it so the guy wouldnt get slammed for how it was handled.  As for the guys your talking about its always a shame when somehow people like that avoid the law.
Hopefully if the fish were going to be used for cheating when they heard everyone knew or found there fish gone it scared them enough to not try it again but who knows


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 17, 2011)

Where can I get one of these baskets?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 18, 2011)

mtr3333 said:


> There are some who will keep them for pictures, stock a pond, return them later after the kids see, hang a bait in the mouth for advertising, etc. And there are docks at your favorite lake where they always have fish in them.



Who in the world does that


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2011)

DAWG1419 said:


> Who in the world does that



_Shocking_ isn't it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Where can I get one of these baskets?



You find them,Most are found where the creeks come into the lake where you can't fish with a rattle trap or things with hooks! Don't want noone losing a bait on one!   Hope you find one soon, from what I hear they have enough for a good meal!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 18, 2011)

mtr3333 said:


> Agreed! That is shady. But, my point was getting facts straight and not alerting "possible cheaters".
> 
> I know you mean well. But when the word gets out, the cheaters will get smarter rather than get caught. I'd rather see them caught. If the "possible cheaters" are from out of town, why tell them?
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you say here, but how long do you allow the scum to take money out of peoples pockets with the hope he will slip up. I would rather the tourney director make everyone take a surprise(extensive) lie detector on the very next tourney. Its cheaper in the long run because you cant get the money back from the previous tourneys he cheated.
The way RH was caught should be posted in a tourney directors handbook, that was a CIA type work of art


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 19, 2012)

They better hope Billy Boothe doesnt catch him!!! Billy Boothe is the only man Chuck Norris is scared of!!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Mar 19, 2012)

Evil Men is the Status Quo in this world.Sad but true...


----------



## Edo (Mar 19, 2012)

I would have left the fish where there were and would have spend all day near that spot which ever tourney comes up first to see who it is . Then ofcourse I would turn them in.........letting them go like that will not stop ppl who do that....they did it once they will do it again.


----------



## littlejon (Mar 19, 2012)

freebird said:


> Would be funny if the fish were replaced with 5 brim



Thats funny


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 19, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Where can I get one of these baskets?



From T.P. 40.oo bucks


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 20, 2012)

dphillipx said:


> disgusting......was thinking about starting to fish tournaments this year, but im not sure that i wont to get involved with ppl like this, ill stick to fun fishing...no tournaments for me, thanks for posting this



Don't let it discourage you. I fished tournaments for years with two different clubs in the West GA area. The best advice i would have is to find a good club in your area where there's not alot of money involved. Tournament fishing is alot of fun and there are alot of good people out there who don't mid sharing their knowledge. Don't let the few "idiots" out there ruin it for you.


----------



## Corey (Mar 20, 2012)

You know what they say about karma.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 20, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> From T.P. 40.oo bucks



For that price I'd expect a couple buckets of beer with my basket o fish!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 20, 2012)

This makes me sick to my stomach. That is truly the lowest of the low!


----------



## trickworm (Mar 20, 2012)

heck i'd fil the basket up with empty beer cans and leave a sign that say dinner was good . thanks


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

For the people just now reading this post it was posted last year. I never heard much more about it but At least people know. Maybe it was just a fish basket off off a dock or maybe someone was going to cheat but at leat people are aware of it.


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Mar 20, 2012)

darkstan said:


> All the more reason to polygraph the 1st, 2nd and 3rd place finishers of tournaments. Fund the test from the entry fees paid by all contestants. And while we are at it; how about drug testing them also. Pee in a cup test can be done in a matter of minutes. Cheating by fellow fishermen is why I quit fishing for cash a long time ago HERE on West Point Lake.



The problem is, it takes a whole lot less effort to beat a polygraph than it does to stash fish in a cage. I guarantee you I can beat ANY polygraph test if I have more than 5 or 10 minutes advance notice. They are a total joke -- that's why they are not admissable in court anymore. They are every bit as reliable as a Ouija board!!!!! I detest cheaters of any sort, and especially when it concerns fishing!! But polygraphs do not work reliably and are relatively easy to beat (I used to administer them back in the 80's and soon realized how horribly innaccurate they can be --- and how dependent they are on the administrators opinion. Polygraphs are purely subjective -- NOTHING objective about them!). 
I wish they WERE reliable, because having an accurate "truth detector" would alleviate a lot of issues in some situations. However, man has been looking for such a test for thousands of years and has never found one that is even remotely accurate. Might as well have a Voodoo shaman cast chicken bones to determine if someone is being truthful or not


----------



## jayrun (Mar 21, 2012)

I am stillwonderingwhy someone fishing in a tournament would need to be drug tested?

I mean seriously, Seriously why is it anyones business what if any drugs someone takes?

I do not now nor have I in the past used illegal drugs, however I fail to see how drug use and tourney fishing are at all related.

To add about the urinealysis tests that are so cheap, they make absolutely no distinction between the pot you smoked 30 days ago or the one you just smoked on the run in to the ramp therefore it is not even an indicator of a BUI charge.

Maybe its just the Libertarian in me but I find the drug test commentto be out of line and stupid.

J


----------



## davidf5252 (Mar 21, 2012)

jayrun said:


> I am stillwonderingwhy someone fishing in a tournament would need to be drug tested?
> 
> I mean seriously, Seriously why is it anyones business what if any drugs someone takes?
> 
> ...



This man speaks the truth!


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 21, 2012)

Speaking of drug test, i do believe if your on welfare you should be tested!! I dont want my tax money going to buy weed for a crack head!


----------



## jayrun (Mar 21, 2012)

How is a bass tourney at all like welfare? 

Just wondering as you felt the need to interject a political oppinion.

My point is otherthan the obvious possibility of impairment on the ability to safely opperate a boat why is there a need to drug test anyone for a bass tourney?

The problem is there is not a test in existance that can tell you WHEN drugs were consumed all they can tell you is at some point in the past this person has done drugs.

I have political oppinions about welfare too but I intentionally left them out of this threead.

Tournament cheating is the issue and just because a job is hard does not mean someone doesnt need to do it.

combos of polygraph testing and marking any fish foundin baskets sounds like a good start.

Maybe a tourney websight that has pictures of known cheaters like the just busted newspaper. To let other tourney guys know about the ones doing it. Las Vegas has a list of people banned from casinos for cheating maybe its time for tournaments to jump onto this band wagon.

I personally would love to see someone beaten severely for cheating then have their picture took on the web.

J


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 21, 2012)

jayrun said:


> How is a bass tourney at all like welfare?
> 
> Just wondering as you felt the need to interject a political oppinion.
> 
> ...


Its exactly like welfare when I fish a tourney. I put money in the pot and some blood sucker takes it home to feed his family


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2012)

In the words of the late Whitney Houston; "_Crack is Whack_".







Personally, I choose amphetamines when tourney fishing, talk about speed-fishing! I tried weed while fishing tournaments....yeah, that didn't work so good. Hard to fish with a bag of tater chips in your hands.


----------



## Rgd (Mar 21, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> Speaking of drug test, i do believe if your on welfare you should be tested!! I dont want my tax money going to buy weed for a crack head!



X10


----------



## AU Bassman (Mar 21, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> What kinds of drugs would you test for?
> 
> Is there some drug out there that helps folks catch more fish?
> 
> If there is, what is it and where can I get some?



strip search, cavity search and short arm inspection as well. My word


----------



## Casey81 (Mar 21, 2012)

T.P. said:


> I tried weed while fishing tournaments....yeah, that didn't work so good. Hard to fish with a bag of tater chips in your hands.



That is why I eat pringles when I fish. Just hold the can in your teeth and tip the old head back for another tater chip. Keep a camelback full of hooch for when I get thirsty and I am set.


----------



## jkk6028 (Mar 21, 2012)

darkstan said:


> And while we are at it; how about drug testing them also. Pee in a cup test can be done in a matter of minutes.



 For a fishing tournament? 

What are you going to test for? Steroids? 

Some people can just cast better and further..........thats all, doubt if it is drugs


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 21, 2012)

*how does it work*

how does a person use a basket to cheat, anyway?

Where would they get the big prize-winning fish that they'd put INTO the basket?  It's not like you can buy them at WalMart on the way to the tournament.

Then, how would they get the fish out of their basket and on the hook so they could reel it in?

If they never hooked it and had it on their rod, wouldn't it look suspicious when they are seen going to the basket and pulling it up by hand or whatever?

Aren't the fishermen WATCHED, at least some of the time, by people with cameras and binoculars, during a fishing tournament? Or are the competitors free to go spend a couple hours doing anything they want with nobody around to see what they're up to?


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Mar 21, 2012)

freebird said:


> Would be funny if the fish were replaced with 5 brim



Would have been funnier if they would have left a note:
 I found this prefishing. Thanks for the fish. See you at weigh-in.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2012)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Aren't the fishermen WATCHED, at least some of the time, by people with cameras and binoculars, during a fishing tournament? Or are the competitors free to go spend a couple hours doing anything they want with nobody around to see what they're up to?



They may launch their bout at 7am and not be seen again until weigh-in. It's not uncommon to drive up the lake 20 miles from the ramp to fish.


----------



## NoOne (Mar 22, 2012)

GunnSmokeer said:


> how does a person use a basket to cheat, anyway?
> 
> Where would they get the big prize-winning fish that they'd put INTO the basket?  It's not like you can buy them at WalMart on the way to the tournament.
> 
> ...



The way these low lifes operate is fish during the week and place them in the basket for tournament day. The basket is usually in a remote spot where it will not be seen or found in shallow water.

Pull the basket up, put a couple of their best fish there and come back the next day or the day after and repeat the process culling if need be.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Mar 23, 2012)

Would a Law enforcement agency sit on a basket all day waiting to video record the incident?

Would it be the DNR or Sheriffs department?


Seems to me if one was discovered pre-tournament, the tournament committee would have to set up on it,do the leg work, then call law enforcement, give them the facts/evidence,and then press charges.


No crime is committed until the attempt to weigh them in.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

GunnSmokeer said:


> how does a person use a basket to cheat, anyway?
> 
> Where would they get the big prize-winning fish that they'd put INTO the basket?  It's not like you can buy them at WalMart on the way to the tournament.
> 
> ...


really?


----------



## darkstan (Mar 24, 2012)

*calling me stupid for suggesting a drug screen*



davidf5252 said:


> This man speaks the truth!



The reason I suggested drug screens is most tournament rules state "No alcoholic beverages or MIND ALTERING DRUGS will be consumed during tournament times usually from first light till 3 p.m." If you had ever fished a tournament you would know this...... that is if you read the rules before signing an entry form. Go to Highland Marina .com and read the rules for the Highland Team Trail. The other reason I suggested drug screens is I have it on good authority some fishermen are filling their noses full of white powder while participating in these events.


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Mar 24, 2012)

5BASSLIMIT said:


> Next time all you have to do is raise the dorsal fin , HOLE PUNCH it at the base between the spines and you will not notice it. Then at weigh-in time check the dorsalfin for a perfect hole. Whala BUSTED !!!!!!! Take photos while hole punching for proof.



The only problem there is what if those fish, after being released were caught by an honest tournament angler who was then prosecuted for doing nothing wrong?

And I can't stand a thief or a cheater. Lowest of the low in my book. Stinks some people don't have that kind of confidence in themselves to catch fish on tournament day. It's like they're admitting to how bad they are. Personally, I'm terrible on tournament day. But I enjoy the atmosphere of tournaments and occasionally, once in a blue moon getting in the money. My day will come to win. maybe haha


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Mar 25, 2012)

GunslingerG20 said:


> The problem is, it takes a whole lot less effort to beat a polygraph than it does to stash fish in a cage. I guarantee you I can beat ANY polygraph test if I have more than 5 or 10 minutes advance notice. They are a total joke -- that's why they are not admissable in court anymore. They are every bit as reliable as a Ouija board!!!!! I detest cheaters of any sort, and especially when it concerns fishing!! But polygraphs do not work reliably and are relatively easy to beat (I used to administer them back in the 80's and soon realized how horribly innaccurate they can be --- and how dependent they are on the administrators opinion. Polygraphs are purely subjective -- NOTHING objective about them!).
> I wish they WERE reliable, because having an accurate "truth detector" would alleviate a lot of issues in some situations. However, man has been looking for such a test for thousands of years and has never found one that is even remotely accurate. Might as well have a Voodoo shaman cast chicken bones to determine if someone is being truthful or not


If you're this much of an expert...why don't you know that polygraph results are very much admissable in court?.....IF attorneys for both sides agree to allow that evidence.
Yea, yea, I know.....rarely do both sides allow it. But it is certainly admissable.
Expert??


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 25, 2012)

Typically the Polygraph guys showing up at the tournaments will stop this.  Though they are not 100%, I think they will stop 99% of the guys.  There was a guy who use to do it for the tournaments.  He had a trailer and was reasonable.  I am surprised he is not around the local events any more.  We used him at every Boating Atlanta event in the beginning of the trail.  

I know I have taken about 10 polygraphs.   I would be caught if I had cheated.  No way I could fake that thing..


Its a shame that people have to cheat in such small events with such small amount of money involved.   I think it is mostly ego.  Not money that drives them.  Looking at the fish is a very good way to tell of they have been in a basket or if they came from a different lake.   That is what eventually caught the guy in the FLW events


----------



## JarheadDad (Mar 25, 2012)

Polygraphs? Man does that bring back some memories. Who was the first to use them? George Oates and the American Bass Fisherman trail. 1975. They were used to proclaim an "honest" winner in the first ever $100,000 event put on by ABF that year.

Ironically, for those young guys that don't recognize the name, George Oates was charged and convicted of fraud during one of his trail's tourneys that very year. Three of them hid fish and gave them to a chosen angler in a national event. They were caught. It rocked the world back then. Now there's a tidbit of worthless intel! 

Polygraphs do cut down on cheating. Yes, some people can ace them every time but they are a good deterrent nonetheless. Cheating has been around as long as tourney fishing and it bites. It's a shame tar & feathering is outlawed in today's politically correct society.


----------



## justrun (Mar 26, 2012)

We have a few techniques that will get the truth out every time but we can't let the public know.  Just let me know if you need my assistance sometime.


----------



## jayrun (Mar 26, 2012)

Darkstan Iam sorry you thinkIam anEdited for language.  fredwI didn't call you stupid, I called your drug test requirement stupid there is a large diffrence.

Now if the mind altering drug rule is in the form then by all means ensure that the rules are followed. However other than a breathalyzer for the drinking, there is no testto be able to tell how long ago someone consumed drugs,either coke meth or weed.  IE no way to prove if they used 10 mins ago or2 days ago. That means the ruleis virtually  unenforceable.

I really feel some animosity fromyou as to Drug users and I gotta wonder why you care that much what other people do. 

How does other anglers snorting coke or meth affect you in anyway other than you "KNOW" they are breaking a rule?

I forgive you for calling me names. I hope we canagree to disagree on this and still be friendly.


J


----------



## fredw (Mar 26, 2012)

Gentlemen, don't let your posts get out of hand.  I've already removed two today and really don't want to remove anymore.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2012)

Simmer down, fellas.....



Who really cares, it's just green trash fish. You'd have to being drugs to want to catch one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> Speaking of drug test, i do believe if your on welfare you should be tested!! I dont want my tax money going to buy weed for a crack head!






If you were a crack head wouldn't you be buying crack?


----------



## krisjack (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe ole Roland Martin forgot his basket when filming his show lol.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you were a crack head wouldn't you be buying crack?


----------

